# php connect zur zweiten Domain auf gleichem Server



## Brody (1. Juli 2004)

Guten Tag online,

ich muss doch mal hier fragen, die Telekom kann das irgenwie selbst nicht lösen.

Ich habe einen Web Pro Server mit Linux System bei der Telekom gemietet. Das ist für mich dessenthalben interessant, weil ich darauf mutliple Domains mit eigenen Inhalten einstellen kann. (Reseller Funktion?)

Tja, nun habe ich folgendes Problem, das irgenwie keiner lösen kann:

Auf http://www.brodyzone.com habe ich ein iframe eingebaut. Das ruft eine Index.php auf, die auf http://www.brodys.de/thmaps liegt und eben diesen Inhalt anzeigen soll.

Auf dem Xampp im Büro klappts wunderbar, da ich den href Eintrag "www.brodys.de/thmaps/maps.php" benutzen kann. Dieser funktioniert aber nicht, wenn die Page auf  "brodyzone.com"  liegt. Ebensowenig funktioniert "localhost/thmaps/maps.php". Das Problem scheint zu sein, dass beide Site "virtuell" sind auf dem gleichen Webserver. 

Was kann ich denn tun, bitte?

Vielen vielen Dank im voraus
Brody


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juli 2004)

Hi Brody,



> Das ist für mich dessenthalben interessant, weil ich darauf mutliple Domains mit eigenen Inhalten einstellen kann. (Reseller Funktion?)


Das können Sie bei uns auch 

Die eigentliche Frage habe ich jedoch nicht so wirklich verstanden, da ein Framefenster ohne Probleme eine x-beliebige URL aufrufen kann.


----------



## Brody (1. Juli 2004)

hmmm...
vielleicht so:

WebServer, Linux System, statische IP.
Domains: acurateam.net, brodys.biz, brodys.de, brodyzone.com, theunforgiven.org
ALLE liegen auf dem gleichen Webserver, haben also die gleiche IP, sind (wie auch immer das läuft) "virtuell" angelegt.

Ruft ein User "www.brodyzone.com" auf, sieht er dessen Inhalt, nix sonst. Ebensowenig sind es KEINE Subs (http://www.brodys.de/brodyzone.com). So ist es nicht.

Wenn und solange ich die Seite mit dem iframe von meinem Rechner aufrufe und der href lautet "www.brodys.de/thmaps/maps.php" läuft das super einwandfrei.  html files liegen bei mir im xampp/htdocs dann)
Wenn und solange ich die Seite mit dem iframe von meinem Rechner aufrufe und der href lautet "localhost/thmaps/maps.php" läuft das super einwandfrei.  (html files liegen bei mir im xampp/htdocs dann) Zu Testzwecken habe ich die gleichen Order auf meinem Xampp hier auf dem Rechner. 

Lediglich sobald die Page mit dem iframe auf "brodyzone.com" liegt, wird der Kontakt "www.brodys.de/thmaps/maps.php" nicht hergestellt.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juli 2004)

Dann muss ein DNS-Problem vorliegen, d.h. http://www.brodys.de kann nicht aufgelöst werden. 

Die Anbindung hat momentan aber auch massive Ausfälle (daher könnte der Fehler ebenfalls kommen, d.h. dass ein Timeout eingetreten ist):


> srv:~# traceroute brodyzone.com
> traceroute to brodyzone.com (80.146.232.41), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1  gateway (193.28.88.1)  0.238 ms  0.211 ms  0.176 ms
> 2  core0.h.tiscali.de (81.3.0.189)  0.518 ms  0.554 ms  0.586 ms
> ...


----------



## Brody (1. Juli 2004)

hi,
danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Verstanden hab ich nix davon, hahaha.

Die technischen Dinge verstehe ich ohnehin nicht. Möglicherweise liegt das Problem gar nicht am iframe-php?

Hm. ok, dann warte ich noch ein, zwei Tage. Möglicherweise schaltet die Telekom mir gerade zwei weitere Domains auf, und es liegt daran.

Ich gebe auf jedenfall ein Feedback, schon aus eigenem Interesse. Ich melde mich nochmal.

Auf jeden Fall danke schon jetzt
Brody


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juli 2004)

> Die technischen Dinge verstehe ich ohnehin nicht. Möglicherweise liegt das Problem gar nicht am iframe-php?


So sieht das nach deiner jetzigen Problembeschreibung aus, ja.



> Hm. ok, dann warte ich noch ein, zwei Tage. Möglicherweise schaltet die Telekom mir gerade zwei weitere Domains auf, und es liegt daran.


Die - entschuldige den Ausdruck, aber es ist wirklich so - lausige Anbindung ans Internet lässt sich dafür wohl verantwortlich machen. Das Aufschalten weiterer Domains (= Anlegen von zusätzlichen VHosts (virtual Hosts)) hat darauf keinerlei Einfluss.



> Ich gebe auf jedenfall ein Feedback, schon aus eigenem Interesse. Ich melde mich nochmal.


Es stellt sich die Frage, ob gerade die Telekom für Managed Server (persönlich administrierte Server) das richtige Unternehmen ist .....



> Auf jeden Fall danke schon jetzt


Kein Problem - ich hoffe, es war auch für einen technischen Laien einigermaßen verständlich. Wenn nicht und trotzdem Interesse besteht, einfach noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## Brody (1. Juli 2004)

hmmmm.

Schlechte Anbindung? 
Kannst Du (darf ich doch sagen?) die Bandbreite irgenwie berechnen?

Wäre ja ein Ding, wenn die schlechter ist als meine hier im Büro und dessenthalben der Konnekt so lahmar...ig wäre.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Brody _
> *Kannst Du (darf ich doch sagen?)
> *


In Internetforen wird eigentlich immer "geduzt" - "Sie" ist äußerst ungewöhnlich.



> Schlechte Anbindung? Kannst du die Bandbreite irgenwie berechnen?
> Wäre ja ein Ding, wenn die schlechter ist als meine hier im Büro und dessenthalben der Konnekt so lahmar...ig wäre.


Eine schlechte Anbindung bezog sich nicht auf die Geschwindigkeit in MBit/s, sondern darauf, dass Timeouts auf der Route (Weg) zu deinem Server sind.

Traceroute von Hannover, Tiscali-Anbindung (19:58):


> srv:~# traceroute brodyzone.com
> traceroute to brodyzone.com (80.146.232.41), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1  gateway (193.28.88.1)  0.667 ms  0.217 ms  0.163 ms
> 2  core0.h.tiscali.de (81.3.0.189)  0.915 ms  0.487 ms  0.467 ms
> ...


----------



## Brody (1. Juli 2004)

hm, ok. Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Brody _
> *hm, ok. Was kann ich dagegen tun? *


Du selber leider gar nichts. Du kannst denen z.B. nur die beiden von mir durchgeführten Traceroutes zeigen und denen mitteilen, dass die ihre Leitung mal schnellstens in Ordnung bringen sollen. Da die Timeouts im Telekomnetz sind, können die die Fehler beheben (wenn der Rosa Riese es denn möchte).

Alternativ bliebe nur Anbieter wechseln.


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Juli 2004)

Wenn ich mich höflicherweise in die Diskussion einmischen darf 

Grundlagen:

Surfen im internet passiert nicht zwangsläufig mit direkten Verbindungen zum Zielserver. Meistens liegen dazwischen mehrere Server, die die Daten weiterleiten.
Ein Traceroute 'verfolgt' den Weg der Datenpakete vom Surfer zum Zielserver und zeigt die 'Zwischenstationen' an (HOPS). Wenn die Datenpakete zu lange unterwegs sind, gibt es die sog. Timeouts.

Das kann man sich gut vorstellen, wie einen Stau und Umleitungen. Auf der Autobahn bleiben viele Autos im Stau stecken, einige Fahrer hören im Radio die Verkehrsmeldung und fahren eine Abfahrt vorher ab und hinter dem Stau evtl. wieder auf die Autobahn. Wer nichts davon mitbekommt bleibt 'stecken'.

So, ich hoffe das ist schön bildhaft, absolut untechnisch und leicht zu verstehen 


```
trying to get source for www.brodyzone.com
source should be 193.141.98.37
traceroute to www.brodyzone.com (80.146.232.41) from 193.141.98.37 (193.141.98.37), 30 hops max
outgoing MTU = 1500
 1  cishelios2.helios.de (193.141.98.1)  5 ms  4 ms  4 ms
 2  pop9.pop-hannover.de (193.98.1.212)  14 ms  14 ms  13 ms
 3  popcore.pop-hannover.de (193.98.1.213)  13 ms  13 ms  14 ms
 4  eurocore.pop-hannover.net (62.48.64.236)  14 ms  14 ms  22 ms
 5  hnvr-s1-rou-1080.de.eurorings.net (62.48.66.62)  14 ms  14 ms  15 ms
 6  hmb-s2-rou-1002.DE.eurorings.net (134.222.227.109)  21 ms  21 ms  21 ms
 7  hmb-s2-rou-1072.DE.eurorings.net (134.222.120.4)  19 ms  19 ms  20 ms
 8  H-EA1.H.DE.net.DTAG.DE (134.222.249.246)  26 ms  29 ms  26 ms
 9  62.154.32.106 (62.154.32.106)  31 ms  25 ms  25 ms
10  02703-3-5-gw.HH.DE.net.DTAG.DE (62.154.36.93)  27 ms  27 ms  27 ms
11  193.158.125.222 (193.158.125.222)  29 ms  27 ms  27 ms
12  * * *
13  212.185.116.44 (212.185.116.44)  34 ms  27 ms  28 ms
14  62.156.153.249 (62.156.153.249)  31 ms  31 ms  30 ms
15  * * *
16  * 501456.t-wp.de (80.146.232.41)  37 ms  36 ms
```

Da die Timeouts von jedem von uns und über unterschiedliche Provider reproduzierbar sind, dürften die Probleme tatsächlich an den Telekomservern liegen.


----------



## Brody (1. Juli 2004)

nun, ist das eine Mängelleistung? 
Kann ich hiergegen berechtigt einwenden?


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Juli 2004)

Das ist eine gute Frage, leider kenne ich mich nicht mit dem Vertrag dazu aus. Zumindest MÜSSEN die Angestellten der Telekom den Fehler suchen und so schnell wie möglich beheben, sofern die Probleme tatsächlich im eigenen Netzwerk sind. Vermutlich haben auch andere Kunden timeouts. Vielleicht wäre eine Minderung oder eine Rückerstattung der Kosten möglich - wenn es nicht in Ordnung gebracht wird, allerdings bin ich kein Advokat und möchte nichts falsches dazu sagen.

Ich würde freundlich aber bestimmt darauf hinweisen, das ich den Vertrag aufgrund von Nichterfüllung des Vertrages von Seiten der Telekom kündigen möchte. Das sollte ein wenig Bewegung in die Sache bringen .....

Ich weiß wie lahmarschig und schlampig einige Telekom-Mitarbeiter sein können ... und deren Kollegen müssen es am Telefon ausbaden


----------



## Brody (1. Juli 2004)

Wohl wahr,

diese Tatsache erlegt mir schon auf, freundlich zu sein, ohnehin die Support Mitarbeiter nicht die Schuldigen sind.

Mit mir kann man Kommunikation leben, ich bin ein Telephonmotivator, ich denke also nicht, dass ich auf dem Problem sitzen bleiben werde, hehe.

Wichtig ist für mich eigentlich, ob das Timeout nun ein Sache ist, die unvermeidlich ist ebenso, wie vom kalkuliert und akzeptiert werden muss. Falls nicht, kann ich ja entsprechend um Abhilfe ersuchen.

beste Grüße aus Walluf
Brody


----------



## Ben Ben (2. Juli 2004)

also allein für die Tatsache das der Rosa Riese sein eigenes Netz (siehe Packet loss ab ....hh.datg...) nicht in Ordnung halten kann würde ich einfach schauen aus dem Vertrags rauszukommen und nen anderen Provider, z.B. Arne oder Hetzner o.ä. suchen...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ben Ben _
> *also allein für die Tatsache das der Rosa Riese sein eigenes Netz (siehe Packet loss ab ....hh.datg...) nicht in Ordnung halten kann würde ich einfach schauen aus dem Vertrags rauszukommen*


*zustimm*



> und nen anderen Provider, z.B. Arne oder Hetzner o.ä. suchen...


In der Regel ist das Problem bei den richtig großen Unternehmen wie Strato, 1&1, Hetzner und wie sie alle heißen einfach, dass normaler Support nur eingeschränkt und technischer Support so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden ist. Außer, man ist bereit ~ 2,00 Euro pro Minute bei deren technischer Hotline zu zahlen.

Wenn dir Verfügbarkeit und guter Service sehr wichtig sind, kannst du mir ja per eMail an info@busoft.de nähere Informationen zukommen lassen. Bei Bedarf teile ich dir gerne noch dich hoffentlich überzeugende Referenzen mit.


----------

